# 524 Snapper Made By Ariens?



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello

I am looking at an older 524 Snapper and was wondering if it was made for snapper by Ariens? I have attached a photo for your viewing pleasure. 

Thanks for your help 

Greg


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard Greg!

I'm nearly certain that this machine was Snapper manufactured, but if someone else
has broader experiance with these machines feel free to correct me.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Wayne....Thanks! Its great to be here


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Definately not an Ariens..

Snapper snowblower timeline:

1983 - 2000 - Lettered Snapper, built by Snapper.
2000 - 2004 - Lettered Snapper, built by Simplicity.
2004 - present - Lettered Snapper, built by Briggs & Stratton.

I compiled that info for an upcoming "All time snowblower family tree" webpage! (not yet on-line)..going to be a part of my Ariens snowblower webpage.

based on the photos, I would guess its most likely a 1990's era Snapper, built by Snapper.

Scot


----------

